# 9lb 13 oz piggie!!!!



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

friday moring was at 715 my son was born weight in at 9 lbs 13 ozs, 20 inches long and healthy as could be! Mom doing great also! Im stupit sleepy and ready to go fishing. actually thinking about getting up about 3 and hitting hoover or alum before getting to hospital at 6. since were at st.anns not far from either
Took a break tonight to stay at home with my 2.5 yr old daughter and give her some time,so i was able to sneak online and post.

derek my phones acting up again,so ill try an call u tomarrow, Gonna see if my uncle can take some time off, but it looks good for me either wend.,thurs.,or friday. Those are the days my mother in law can take off so i get a pass to knock some fish dead! Will see what hes doing then plan something. Howd ur boat do?


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations man! Thats quite a catch!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

congtarts happy all went well


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

no pic, didn't happen... Oh! you're talking about your son! I'll let it slide then 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

There is no way a 20" baby weighs 9 lbs 13 oz. Congratulations on the new fishing buddy!


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

That's a great day! Congratulations


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations man!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

boat did well, pretty sure the power pack was the problem.. boated 35 or so fat gills in about an hour then started trolling, hit a 10" eye, a 16"eye, 2.5 lb channel cat, and Kevin lost a big big fish, pretty sure it was a striper. call me tomorrow, i'm off wednesday, we'll fish all day.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

CONGRATS!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

congradulations


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

geoffoquinn said:


> There is no way a 20" baby weighs 9 lbs 13 oz. Congratulations on the new fishing buddy!


HAHAHA ohh thats awesome Congrats, bud!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

geoffoquinn said:


> There is no way a 20" baby weighs 9 lbs 13 oz. Congratulations on the new fishing buddy!


HAHA, I thought to myself man i wish saugeye weighed that much at 20 inches.

And aslo thought man still couldnt hit the ten lb mark lololol.

Thanks very much for the crats! Thinking were heading home today!!!!!!!!
Cant wait to take cooper aka lil bobby fishing! 
His big sis. has gone twice this yr and LOVES IT!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds to me like the wife did most of the work,LOL. i remember when my first son was born. he weighed in at 11 lb,s and 1/2 oz. i dont remember how long he was. but he was a keeper,LOL. and my wife took credit for doing most of the work then.

but i have been blessed with a few kidney stones over the years. i lost count after about 30 of them. i,ve passed all of them but 3, they were so big i couldnt pass them. so they put me in this tank and busted them up so i could pass them.
sherman


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

super funny cuz i clicked the thread expecting to see some Hog large mouth and i was thinking ok lets see this 9 pound beast come to read you had a baby HA. but anyway congrats man


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Was it a certified scale? I have a hard time believing a 20 inches broke the 9 lb. mark. Let's see some pics. No pics it never happened! Congrats bobby! Glad to hear! Few years he might teach us ways to catch fis, if he takes after dad.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats Boby glad to hear everyone is doing well. Sleepless nights here we come!!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations! I don't envy the sleep yopu will be losin' but I did my share of that x3!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

What a mothers day gift....Congrats.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

geoffoquinn said:


> There is no way a 20" baby weighs 9 lbs 13 oz. Congratulations on the new fishing buddy!



post of the month

Congratulations to you.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like you will have another fishing buddy in the next few years.
What a big boy. My wife is due within the next month but she doesn't think she will make it much into June if that. We too are expecting a boy. Not sure he's going to be that big but you never know.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks everyone......

mdbuckeye, i hope all goes well for yall! And they were guessing him at 11 before delivery,thats y they scheduled a c-section.

lol then he gained a cple ozs after birth, think he is ten even now!


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats, Bobby!!!!!!! We might need to check that backpack this fall just to make sure thats saugeye gear in there, and not the little one. Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

austie said:


> super funny cuz i clicked the thread expecting to see some Hog large mouth and i was thinking ok lets see this 9 pound beast come to read you had a baby HA. but anyway congrats man


i was thinking a big walleye. but that would have been a big bass also. but he got one better than a bass or walleye,LOL,LOL. lets just hope he grows up to be a great sportsman like his dad.
sherman


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Saugeyefisher - Awesome - Congrats and now you have a new fishing budy.


----------

